# Hernandez, Fernandez



## Mihály

Helló!

Angol szövegben szereplő spanyol nevek fordítása közben merült fel bennem a következő kérdés: Fernandez nevét talán Fernándezként kéne leírni magyarul? És ugyanígy: Jose Hernandez nem inkább José Hernández kéne hogy legyen? A nevek különben fiktív szereplők kitalált nevei, de ez nem biztos, hogy számít a kérdés szempontjából.

Mit gondoltok? Van erre esetleg szabály is?
Köszi!
Mihály


----------



## jazyk

Bár nem vagyok magyar, José Hernández-re szavazok. Az angolul beszelők nem használják az ékezeteket, mert a klaviatúrájukon nincsenek.


----------



## Melissza

Helló Mihály!

Egyetértek jazyk-kal, de én se vagyok magyar 

Csak annyit adok hozzá, hogy ha a szereplő igazán spanyol, akkor inkább "fordíts" a spanyol verzióból (nem kell átmenni az angol nyelven). Pedig ha a szereplő  angol volt, akinek történetesen van egy spanyol neve (mert spanyol szülei vannak, peldául), akkor az lehet hogy hivataloson így írja a nevét. De talán az nem a helyzet.

Melissza.


----------



## francisgranada

Egyetértek veletek én is. Tudniillik már a keresztnév (José és nem Joseph) is arra utal hogy a "pasi" spanyol vagy latinamerikai származású, nem csak a neve az. Más szóval, ha az angol szövegben az "egyszerűség" kedvéért nem használják az ékezetet, attól még magyar (és természetesen spanyol) szövegekben használhatjuk ...

Igaza van Melisszának abban, hogy pl. a francia elnökre nem erőszakolhatjuk rá hogy _Sárközy_nek írja a nevét (mégha az apja eredetileg így is írta), ha ma már egyszer hivatalosan _Sarkozy_nak hívják. De én is azt hiszem, hogy itt nem ilyen esetről van szó.


----------



## Zsanna

Sziasztok,

Van szabály, bizony! (L. pl. az itteni resources-ben is megtalálható Helyesírási Szabályzat, 202. b) második része)

"A tulajdonneveknek azonosító, egyedet jelölő nyelvi szerepéből következik, hogy a latin betűs írású nyelvekből átkerült idegen neveket általában minden változtatás nélkül, eredeti formájukban használ­juk, még akkor is, ha közkeletűek."

Tehát a fenti tippek "megerősítést nyertek".


----------



## Zsanna

Melissza said:


> Pedig ha a szereplő  angol volt, akinek történetesen van egy spanyol neve (mert spanyol szülei vannak, peldául), akkor az lehet hogy hivataloson így írja a nevét. De talán az nem a helyzet.



Igen, az egy külön gond, hogy akkor mi van, ha pl. angol szövegben találkozik az ember ilyen névvel (és nem spanyolról fordított angol szövegről van szó, hanem eleve angolul írottról), mert erre már biztosan nem lehet ilyen könnyen szabályt találni. (Lehet, hogy nincs is.)


----------



## Akitlosz

Mivel az illető neve *José Hernández *és latin betűvel írja, ezért magyarul is így kell írni.
Az angoloknak ehhez semmi közük nincs. Nekik is jogukban áll a saját szabályaik szerint írniuk a neveket.


----------



## Zsanna

Akitlosz said:


> Mivel az illető neve *José Hernández *és latin betűvel írja, ezért magyarul is így kell írni.
> Az angoloknak ehhez semmi közük nincs. Nekik is jogukban áll a saját szabályaik szerint írniuk a neveket.


Igen, ebben igazad van, csakhogy ha valaki angolhoz ért csupán és abból fordít, akkor nem biztos, hogy eszébe jut, hogy az angolok úgy írják, de mások másképp tennék. (Más bonyodalmat nem is említve.)


----------

